# Scar tissue in udder



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

If you have a doe with scar tissue in her udder from mastitis, would you still breed her or would you remove her from your breeding program?

This is assuming it is scar tissue ... not an actual case of mastitis.

I'd be very curious on opinions!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she doesn't have an issue again with mastitis on the next kidding then I would still use her. If she continually gets mastitis when she's bred then i'd sell her as a pet. You can always pull kids too after she kids if her udder is hurting her or there isn't enough milk...etc. Mastitis isn't based on genetics so I wouldn't worry about kids getting it. :thumb:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Except in the case that if a doeling nurses a dam with mastitis, she has a much higher chance of freshening with mastitis, harboring the infection in her body until she's in milk.

If it's truely scar tissue. It would depend on whether or not it blocks the milk duct or orifices in the udder. Usually lumps in the udder are encapsulated infection though, unless the doe was left to swell without care.


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you! The owner of these animals passed away. We had several ewes and a few does come in with what looks like scar tissue after not being cared for properly past weaning. None of them are hot to the touch, but lumpy and large (most are all lopsided now, too).  

I was just wondering if they'd be suitable to add to my own small herd after they've been properly cared for and brought up to date on medical attention or if I should rehome them as pets.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try seeing if Banamine will bring the swelling down a bit, maybe test it in couple of them. If it will, you know that it is inflammation that can still be worked with. Even in a properly cared for mastitis case it can sometimes take a couple months to get all the lumps to open up and heal. Try to get them milking again. It will help remove the infection. A doe should really never be dried off while there is an udder issue.
I'm sure the sheep probably aren't going to let you milk them or even fuss with hot compresses and such very much. Perhaps Banamine and a good infusion would take care of them. There's one infusion that's good for gram + and gram - staff infection. I look it up for you tomorrow.


----------

